# Chi Vuol Essere Milionario: Enrico Remigio vince un milione di euro



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2020)

L'abruzzese *Enrico Remigio*, trent'anni, manager laureato alla Bocconi e residente a Taiwan per lavoro, è *il terzo concorrente* della storia di *Chi Vuol Essere Milionario* a vincere il massimo montepremi di *un milione di euro*, *il quarto vincitore se si considerano le prime edizioni denominate "Chi Vuol Essere Miliardario"*, quando la moneta era la vecchia lira. Il tutto è successo nella puntata del 29 gennaio 2020, che si è aperta proprio con la domanda da un milione.

L'*ultima domanda* a cui il preparato concorrente ha risposto è stata "*Cosa lasciò scritto sul suolo lunare Gene Cernan, l'ultimo uomo che mise piede sulla luna?*". La *risposta esatta* era la B "*Le iniziali della figlia*". 

Enrico Remigio si aggiunge ai tre precedenti vincitori del quiz: Francesca Cinelli da Lamporecchio (PT) nel 2001 (il quiz si chiamava ancora "Chi Vuol Essere Miliardario con in palio montepremi di vecchie lire), Davide Pavesi da Cerro al Lambro (MI) nel 2004 e Michela De Paoli da Pavia nel 2011.

Video della vincita al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2020)

Sono andato a vedere qualche video su youtube, è pieno di gente che scoppia di invidia e rosica a manetta. L'invidia sociale è alle stelle.

I commenti più ripetuti sono " ma chiamate/date il premio a un cassa integrato non un ingegnere già pieno di soldi"

Nessuno che pensa che magari l'operaio medio che lavora all'ilva di turno non sarebbe in grado di rispondere alla maggioranza delle domande


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono andato a vedere qualche video su youtube, è pieno di gente che scoppia di invidia e rosica a manetta. L'invidia sociale è alle stelle.
> 
> I commenti più ripetuti sono " ma chiamate/date il premio a un cassa integrato non un ingegnere già pieno di soldi"
> 
> Nessuno che pensa che magari l'operaio medio che lavora all'ilva di turno non sarebbe in grado di rispondere alla maggioranza delle domande


È sempre così.

Io non ho visto la puntata, solo a spezzoni quest'ultima che è ancora in onda. Ma è vero che Gerry aiuta di più i concorrenti rispetto alle edizioni passate? Si dice lo abbia fatto pure con questo boh.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È sempre così.
> 
> Io non ho visto la puntata, solo a spezzoni quest'ultima che è ancora in onda. Ma è vero che Gerry aiuta di più i concorrenti rispetto alle edizioni passate? Si dice lo abbia fatto pure con questo boh.



Non ne ho idea, non vedo il programma da diversi anni. Trovo urtante però la retorica del "dateli a un cassa integrato i soldi". Sta gente ha rotto le palle.


----------



## smallball (30 Gennaio 2020)

Bravissimo, momento molto emozionante


----------



## mark (30 Gennaio 2020)

Io ho visto tutto il percorso, francamente le ultime domande mi sono sembrate molto più facili di una volta; con il ragionamento avevo risposto correttamente a tutte (pur non sapendole con sicurezza). Questo non toglie che sia stato bravissimo, vista la tensione che uno ha quando sei li, quindi complimenti.
Jerry devo dire che aiuta abbastanza


----------

